# Gibs was in Schleswig Holstein



## Peacebrother (16. April 2002)

Naja wohne halt ihn Schlesig Holstein.
Am besten wärs ihn der Nähe von Lübeck.
Ach ja ich suche ein paar Freeride oder auch ähnliche trails.
bin nicht der größte Trial fahrer aber ich habe keine angst vor abfahrten.


----------



## krallekalle (16. April 2002)

hi
cool mal jmd aus hl. 
freeride strecken oder ähnliches weiss ich leider auch nicht. aber die dh strecke in malente. die ist eigentlich auch ganz geil...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (17. April 2002)

Von der habe ich schon viel gehört war aber nich da.
Bin noch Schüler und hab keine Auto.
Dürfte es auch nich fahren *g*.
ABer trotzdem danke.
Bin zwar dh orientierter Freerider hab aber ein schrott bike also muss mal sehen ob ich mich da sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Peacebrother (17. April 2002)

Ey meine Oma wohnt in Schwartau.
Deswegen können meine Eltern mich mal mit nehmen ich wollte da nämlich sowiso mal biken weill es da viel mehr Steigung und so gibt.
Kannst mir was empfehlen ich hatte den Kurpark im Auge.


----------



## krallekalle (17. April 2002)

hi
in malente war ich auch erst einmal. bei auch mit nem kumpel gefahren. bin auch noch keine 18 - nix auto, führerschein.

hmm kurpark war ich noch nicht. fahr immer im riesebusch. da hat auch jmd eine kleine schanze gepaut zum springen...

in lübeck soll ja sonst der wesloer wald noch ganz gut sein.. war aber noch nicht da...

mfg


----------



## Peacebrother (18. April 2002)

Bin mal im Risebusch spazieren gegangen.IS cool da will ich auch mal hin.
Der Wesloer Wald is mein Gebiet.
Ich wohne nämlich mit dem Rad nur 1 minute davon entfernt.
hab da heute auch grade einen Dirt jump gebaut is ziemlich cool geworden.
Aber hab selber einbischen schiss davor
spring zwar rüber aber dan verhaue ich das meistens besonders weill der dirkt hinter einer kurve liegt und mann sich deswegen nich so darauf einstellen kann.
Aber ich habe den Förster gesehen der is so 10 meter entfernt von mir gegangen und ich dachte schon ******* jetzt gibsstress aber ne der guck mir so ne minute beim arbeiten zu und geht dan weiter.
Das fandt ich ziemlich ccol.                        
Der bruder von einem freund von mir hat mal im riesebusch 2 wochen mit all seinen freunden an ner bahn geaerbeited
 die wurde dan aber als die Stadt sie bemerkt hatte mit ner planier raupe plat gemacht mann war der schlecht drauf dannach.


----------



## krallekalle (13. Mai 2002)

hi
kennst du schon das kleine ding hinter der list schule??
ist ziemlich geil. bin auch relativ häufig da. und wir sind da auch zwischendurch immer mal am bauen...

mfg


----------



## Peacebrother (17. Mai 2002)

List  Schule von der habe ich noch nie gehört.
Würde aber gerne mal hinfahren.
Wen ich wüsste wo die is.
Kennst du noch ein anderen namen für die schule oder kannst mal sagen wo die liegt.
Baue auch gerne.


----------



## Peacebrother (17. Mai 2002)

Kannste mal ein paar bilder von deinem Bike posten.
Mach ich auch.
Naja muss dich ja wieder erkennen 
und wie das alte sprichwort sagt "am bike erkennst du seinen fahrer"
Will nur sehen ob ich mich da sehen lassen kann mit einen Hardtail eine zu weiche feder hat und deswegen auch noch fast die letzt pa cm federweg verliert.


----------



## Peacebrother (17. Mai 2002)

War schon ziemlich dunkel deswegen is nich so gut.


----------



## Peacebrother (17. Mai 2002)

Ey welcher typ bist du eigentlich bei deinem photo in deinem profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ldc (21. Mai 2002)

Bei Lübeck (Ratekau) hats auch ne geile BikerX Strecke, wenns die denn noch gibt, sonst Malente, lohnt sich!!
Wegen Ratekau, wende Dich mal an die Lübecker Leudz (www.hardride.de).

Gruß ldc


----------



## krallekalle (21. Mai 2002)

hi

also die strecke in ratekau gibt es leider nicht mehr. wenn sich aber welche finden, die sich dafür richtig einsetzen würden und dem bürgermeister zeigen, das es viele biker gibt, die auf so etwas warten, dann kann es gut sein, das die strecke erlaubt wird. es müssen sich dafür eigentlich "nur" ein paar bereiterklären, sich dafür einzusetzen.

pics von meinem bike habe ich leider noch nicht. kommen aber vielleicht nächste woche. (bekomme warscheinlich ne digicam ausgeliehen)

"links" steht ja aber was ich für eins habe...

donnerstag abend werd ich wohl erst wieder zu der strecke 
fahren...

mfg


----------



## Peacebrother (22. Mai 2002)

Wollte auch mal wissen wo diese Strecke is würde gerne mal hinfahren.
Und sach mir jetzt nich das die Liest Schule in Ratekau is *grrr*.
Gehe auch Donnerstag ein bischen bauen. Aber in einem Wald bei uns wo ich immer vergesse wie der heist.
Egal is auf jedenfall cool da.
Hab die Fotos auch mit ner digi cam gemacht war aber schon ziemlich dunkel und die hat kein Blitzlicht.
Is die Typhon Stylo Cam die kosted nur 50 euro macht aber gute bilder und mann kann kleine videos machen.
Achja ne webcam is es auch noch.


----------



## krallekalle (22. Mai 2002)

hi
die strecke ist bei friedrich list (ohne ie). da ist ja auch die g3 und die lohmühle.
ich fahre morgen warscheinlich direkt nach der arbeit dort hin.

hast du bei dir im wald schon ordentlich was gebaut?? mach mal nen pic


----------



## Peacebrother (22. Mai 2002)

Ne hab ich nich da ich die Stelle erst letztes Wochenende gefunden hab.
Erst ein test sprung gebaut so um den boden zu testen.
Gehe aber morgen mit 3 buddies dahin und dan hauen wir einen schlach rein das problem is nur zwei von denen haben  noch nie einen dirtsprung gesehen und der andere kann zwar kanns gut  fahren hat aber auch noch nie gebaut.
Muss die voll morgen einbischen anleiten *g*.  Ich ahbe in paar bilder die sind aber ziemlich groß muss die ersmal nachbehandeln mal sehen vielciht poste ich noch einpaar.


----------



## Peacebrother (22. Mai 2002)

Sehe nich so  gut aus.

Sind aber noch keine sprünge da (aber schon ein chickenway ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (22. Mai 2002)

das is das bild ich hoffe es is nich so klein.


----------



## Peacebrother (22. Mai 2002)

Aber die zeigen es nich so richtig.


----------



## Peacebrother (22. Mai 2002)

Hir noch ein bild von einer Trail stelle.
Da kann mann cool rast machne.


----------



## krallekalle (22. Mai 2002)

wo ist denn das???


----------



## Peacebrother (23. Mai 2002)

das is im Wesloer Forst.
Ich habe aber mit meinen Freunden heute einen richtig geniale Stelle gefunden.
Das sind die Wallanlagen von alt lübeck oder so.
Mann da gibt es z.b einen drop der is zwei meter hoch und oben drauf is noch ein sprung da fliegt mann  richtig.
Und da darf mann fahren is fast alles Fussweg (aber das gennt kein mensch).
Mann is das cool da da muss ich unbedingt bilder machen.
Habe mich allerdingis in ei schlam loch gelegt. Naja viel mehr meinen vorderreifen der is komplet eingesagt und ich bin vorne über auf die andere seite geflogen.

Biste heute noch in den regen gekommen.


----------



## krallekalle (23. Mai 2002)

heute bin ich nicht mehr gefahren. musste bis 18.00h arbeiten und dann hatte es ja schon so lange geregnet da hatte ich kein bok mehr loszufahren.
wallanlagen ist das nicht beim bunjamshof?
in wesloher wald muss ich auch mal. ist von mir aber so schlecht hinzukommen...


----------



## Peacebrother (26. Mai 2002)

Nein nein das sind die wallanlagen von Lübeck aber ich meine die von alt lübeck die sind im wald is ihn der nähe vom todesstreifen.


----------



## Peacebrother (2. Juni 2002)

Ich habe jetzt einpaar bilder gemacht.
SInd nich so gut geworde muss nochmal neu machen.
Und das heist Schweden Schanze.
Da kann mann  leute die es nich draufhaben kanns gut das dropen bei bringen das schlechte is nur mann hat probleme mit dem anlauf deswegen musss mann aufpassen das mann nicht zu langsam is.


----------



## Peacebrother (2. Juni 2002)

Ich habe jetzt einpaar bilder gemacht.
SInd nich so gut geworde muss nochmal neu machen.
Und das heist Schweden Schanze.
Wen ich a bissel zeit habe poste ich die mal.


----------



## krallekalle (2. Juni 2002)

cool zeig mal von der schweden schanze ein paar pics. 
ich hab jetzt auch ein paar fotos von meinem bike. sind aber zu groß und ich hab kein bok die zu komprimieren oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (3. Juni 2002)

Sind aber die ärmesten bilder von allen weill mein bild bearbeitungs programm spint.


----------

